# Adopt Milo and Whiskey! Gibsonia PA



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

My husband and i rescue and rehome unwanted rats.We aer a small rescue and run from our home. 

Whiskey and Milo are sweet loving boys who need a forever home!
They are a bonded pair and must be adopted together. They are unaltered.

Whiskey is a 7 month old Agouti Self who loves to be pet and given treats. He is around a pound.
Milo is his cage mate and LOVES to play he is 1.5 years old but doesn't show it. He can be shy around strangers but does fine once he knows you.

If you can give Milo and Whiskey a loving forever home email me for more information. Just put their names as the subject.

I am unable to upload pics but they can be sent upon request

NOTE: to adopt you must first fill out a adoption application. This can be found at >> http://thevalenciarats.webs.com
A small adoption fee does apply


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

No one ?


----------

